# here one for you guys!!!!



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

i have 10 red bellys in a 125 and at the moment i have two females that have laid eggs at the same time so i have two batches of eggs going right now lol this is the 1st time in 4 years this has happend! im pretty excited tto say the least i have a tank for fry set up i have been breeding convicts for feeders for a while any suggestions thanks guys!!! ill keep you posted ill take some pics now of the eggs!!!!!


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

congrats, good for you!


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

Okay, where's the pic's?? lol


----------



## freebird21 (Dec 3, 2004)

having hard time loading pictures any ideas??? says uploading ...takes forevever... do i need to use photobucket...?


----------



## Parsa (Nov 12, 2008)

yea use phto bucket and then copy past the direct link from photo bucket into the little picture of the mountain in ur add reply thingy


----------

